

The rise of append-only, immutable data stores - SanderMak
http://www.pwc.com/en_US/us/technology-forecast/2015/remapping-database-landscape/features/append-only-immutable-data-stores-rise.jhtml

======
macmac
If you describe Clojure as "(a LISP library for Java developers)", I am not
going to read your paper.

